# Super chapped lips? Found the solution! :)



## AshleyDanielle (Jan 30, 2011)

Sometimes I get super chapped lips.....and I have tried carmex, vaseline, mary kays satin lips, nivea.....eos, chapstick, olive oil, vitamin e oil....etc....you get the hint. NOTHING was working.

  	Mary Kays satin lips did work, but sometimes it hurt to exfoliate my lips when they were already so chapped....and I finally found something that DOES work.....

  	Lansinoh. (lansinoh lanolin in the purple tube)

  	Yes its for breastfeeding mothers, and you usually apply it to your nipples to soothe them when they are sore and cracked from when you are newly breastfeeding. But I saw other moms on other boards recommend it for chapped lips. So I dug up the bottle that I had stored away...and I put it on my lips.

  	And in HOURS my lips felt smoother. NO LIE!

  	You only need a teeny tiny bit and it stays on your lips for a while.

  	Try it!!!! It has worked SO good, I am super shocked, but I'm glad that I found the cure for my dry lips!!!!!!


----------



## bluelagoon (Jan 30, 2011)

Me too... I have always had super chapped lips even when I was a toddler  until I casually started using Nars lipglosses, they have lanolin.
  	Now I never have chapped lips. I have also tried Lansinoh and it works great too.


----------



## kikidkilla (Apr 22, 2011)

where do you buy this?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 23, 2011)

kikidkilla said:


> where do you buy this?


	Im sure you can find it where ever baby care products are sold. I know I saw it in Target in the same aisle as their breast pumps. Walgreens and CVS also come to mind.


----------



## sayah (Apr 23, 2011)

Great tip!


----------



## 604doll (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. Can't wait to try this out. I have had dry chapped lips for quite a while now. Nothing seems to work I even tried Burts Bees which did nothing for my lips.
  	Hopefully this works!


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep, that stuff is awesome, I started using it 3 years ago when I had my daughter. What I was told from my doctor was to try lanolin for my chapped lips and I said like that lansinoh stuff? He said exactly, it's lanolin, that's why I tried it. Lanolin is good for chaffed or chapped skin.


----------



## thatssojessy (Aug 21, 2011)

Hmmm...I never thought of trying pure lanolin. Guess I'll go to Target tomorrow to find some :-D


----------



## missmay (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, I meant to reply back sooner but i've been busy. My lips were dry, cracked, and bled occassionaly. I've tried everything out there and finally picked up some lanolin at walgreens. 2-3 days later, the skin on my lips felt like it had literally shedded off. I haven't had dried lips ever since i started using lanolin. i still use lanolin as a base for my lipstick and it works wonders. ive started using lanolin on my rough elbow spots, my sons dry patches, and anything that looks ashy. i love seeing peoples faces when i tell them my chapstick is a nipple cream. LOL!!!


----------



## litelity (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh wow, Lanolin? Never heard of it but I'll try to search that in my pharmacy here. 
  	I had the same problem too, super chapped that sometimes my lips would just crack and bleed T_T
  	but it was solved after my general practitioner directed me to search for lipbalms that contain propolis. 
  	And it worked! But seeing as you mentioned you have tried everything, maybe you have tried that too?
  	Anyway, if I'm ever run out of any propolis loaded lipcare I'll definitely try to search that lanolin. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jojolovesmac (Mar 17, 2014)

im def. trying this


----------



## jojolovesmac (Mar 17, 2014)

AshleyDanielle said:


> Sometimes I get super chapped lips.....and I have tried carmex, vaseline, mary kays satin lips, nivea.....eos, chapstick, olive oil, vitamin e oil....etc....you get the hint. NOTHING was working.
> 
> Mary Kays satin lips did work, but sometimes it hurt to exfoliate my lips when they were already so chapped....and I finally found something that DOES work.....
> 
> ...


  i hope it works for me


----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hmmm.   Got access to sample sizes of Lanolin where I work.  I'm definitely going to try this!!  I've been using Palmer's Cocoa Butter Stick which I also love.  Kinda like a huge chapstick but also doubles to sooth dry hands etc.


----------



## iwhypphace (Mar 17, 2014)

Have you tried it under any lipsticks? MAC as much as I love them dry me out especially in the Winter months and matte formulas become super chalky by days end.


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm going to try this too. My lips are forever chapped, it's gross  Nothing helps.


----------



## jojolovesmac (Mar 18, 2014)

iwhypphace said:


> Have you tried it under any lipsticks? MAC as much as I love them dry me out especially in the Winter months and matte formulas become super chalky by days end.


I habe the same problem


----------



## jojolovesmac (Mar 18, 2014)

I k


tiffabutt said:


> I'm going to try this too. My lips are forever chapped, it's gross  Nothing helps.


  I know wat u mean nd I cnt help but to peel them at times cuz I hate having chapped lips the only thing that works for me is aquaphor use it two times in a day nd ur lips will b back to normal


----------



## Matthew Silva (Mar 18, 2014)

I have used many different lip balms, I personally have found this one to work the best. I think the only place you can get it now is on Etsy. It is all natural using mango butter and coconut oil. Another plus is that when you buy it you are also helping to save to environment! It also has vitamin E and I believe bees wax. The main thing I like about it is how it applies smooth and clear. I also can feel it lasting long after I apply which I like. I have definitely noticed the difference in my lips since Ive been using daily. 

www.etsy.com/shop/abeilleskincare


----------



## iwhypphace (Mar 18, 2014)

I bought the lansinoh today and has been awesome for my lips. I will try under matte formulas


----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 22, 2014)

iwhypphace said:


> I bought the lansinoh today and has been awesome for my lips. I will try under matte formulas


 
  Been using the lanolin for a few days now and works like a charm!  Also used it under my Runway Hit Matte which normally ends up drying my lips - fixed that issue now!!    Big Fan!!!


----------



## jchait (Mar 23, 2014)

How can I get my boyfriend to put this on his lips without him knowing the true intention of the product? lol if he hears its for breastfeeding mothers he will never agree


----------



## iwhypphace (Mar 23, 2014)

Put some in a Carmex container or some other non suspecting container


----------



## jchait (Mar 24, 2014)

iwhypphace said:


> Put some in a Carmex container or some other non suspecting container


  Yes! Perfect, thank you so much I'm going to try this!


----------



## ohmissdee (Mar 25, 2014)

I have this same issue! What I usually do is smother my lips in blistex or vasoline at night then brush it away in the morning. I do need to exfoliate every day. Also, using a lip primer ( like MAC ) before putting on lipstick seems to do the trick. My go to chapstick is babylips and it keeps my lips nice and soft all day


----------



## Beauty Nerd (Mar 27, 2014)

That's interesting. What I usually do is apply vaseline and sugar on my lips then scrub.


----------



## Esthylove (Mar 29, 2014)

Vaseline is meant to protect the skin so it won't get absorbed into the skin. Also bees wax can also be drying, that's why if you ever noticed you buy burts bees that you apply it more that could be why. I recently started using the silver Chapstick brand. It's ultra hydrating and stays on really well, I use it every time I go to bed and it stays on until the morning!


----------



## iwhypphace (Mar 30, 2014)

The Lansinoh is the best. I promise. You'll never use anything else after. I've been using it under matte formulas and it helps with those as well


----------

